# ...Bing!



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Badabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabada
Badabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabada
Badabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabada
Badabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabadabada
...Bing!

Such a curious noise the gumball makes as it exits the machine, knowing it's falling to it's demise in the vicious, gnashing jaws of some sweet sweet child.


----------

